# Recommendation for LED table stand adjustable reading lamp?



## xevious (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a very good quality LED reading lamp, looking similar to something like this:






The beam should be very warm, almost looking incandescent. There should be at least two or more intensity settings. The base would be in black and the neck swivels for a variety of positions.

Is there anything like this on the market? If you know of a few possible sources, please list. Thank you!

~Xev


----------



## xevious (Jun 5, 2008)

I found something even cooler. The Z-Bar light, by Koncept Technologies.









Here's a few more photos of the lower cost model on InHabitat.
The model above features 4 high powered LED lights, 8watts a piece. It is sold with two different tints: Daylight (5100k) and Warm (3500k). I wish I could see one first hand!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 5, 2008)

i was about to post the same question! anyway that lame looks nice. just i dont spend 100 bucks on desk lamps! is there any cheaper solution?


----------

